# i need a trail group



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I would go in a heartbeat, but I don't live close to Tennessee. :-(


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you look for local horse groups and/or forums? We have at least 3 forums and 4 different groups (with hundreds of members in each  ) in my area (unfortunately I'm FAR away from tn). There are organized trail rides several times a month and people are very helpful when you are in need or something.


----------

